# Better Ultracaps on film substrate



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

... and the technology to produce them inexpensively.

Printing is the next manufacturing wave.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

The Nobel prize for physics went this year to the discoverer of Graphene. I also heard they can produce this material now in labs. Looking at the properties of this stuff it could become a serious battery killer.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Jan said:


> The Nobel prize for physics went this year to the discoverer of Graphene. I also heard they can produce this material now in labs. Looking at the properties of this stuff it could become a serious battery killer.


Hmmm, if they can grow this into a 3-dimensional lattice sufficiently large, it could be used in megacaps exceeding the capacity of batteries.

This is probably a longer term solution, since it is not nearly so simple to fabricate human-scale devices when you have to grow the lattice in special vacuum chambers, etc.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, I don't think this will hit the market soon. But what a game changer this could be. No battery worries. BMS? Ha! Fill it up in seconds. Potentially faster than a petrol car. And all the power you can handle. Hope to live to see that.


----------

